# Tornado torn - emulsion lift



## Karalee (Dec 9, 2005)

Something I did last night, Im trying to get out of the photo slump that comes with the snow for me. This is a slide that was in a box of slides I _bought_ at a garage sale... theres some weirdly interesting stuff. I started getting fustrated cos I tried to do an image transfer.... 4 times, and none of them worked. So I went back to emulsion lifts, they work for me .

Anyway, its supposed to look like a tornado is starting to suck it up... I tend to have fun with the intentional ripping thing.

Ok Im rambling, thanks for looking :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome!!! :thumbup: You know I'm a ripper, too, so I know how carefully you have to arrange those pieces. It's never as easy as it looks, is it?  

Great job. It works really well with this image, too. I like the distortion you gave to the whole building. And I love that chunk of blue you pulled out in the midsection.

One of your best yet!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 9, 2005)

Aww shucks thanks Terri! Your series of coins really inspired me to be a 'ripper'.

Im trolling for a canon slr, so I can mount my lensbaby upon it and shoot some slide film, but Montana isnt so photo friendly this time of year, so come this spring I hope to have something worth lifting or transferring


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks wonderful, Kara. The distortion and the careful ripping. :thumbsup:



			
				terri said:
			
		

> Awesome!!! :thumbup: You know I'm a ripper, too, so I know how carefully you have to arrange those pieces. It's never as easy as it looks, is it?


I'm too scared to try because I know it's not an easy thing to do. That's why I stick with the boring "slap it onto some paper" routine. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Looks wonderful, Kara. The distortion and the careful ripping. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm too scared to try because I know it's not an easy thing to do. That's why I stick with the boring "slap it onto some paper" routine. :mrgreen:


No, no, no!! Give it a try. The funny thing is that it can really give you a liberated feeling when it comes to handling the emulsion. I bet Kara will back me on that.  Instead of trying to handle it "just so" and not have a single rip, if something DOES tear you learn to play with it - go with it - see what you can turn it into. You'll seldom toss one aside after you break that wall. :thumbup: 

Of course, it's the most fun when you have "slapped it onto some paper" and it's "perfect" (whatever that word means to the transfer artist, anyway!). Then you can start thinking of how you want to distort it.


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2005)

I seem to be odd, or lucky, or odd.... 
I can handle them as roughly as I want and they seem to stay in tack. :shock:


----------



## Karalee (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh bloody hell just rip it in a few places would you .

It teeters along a fine line of paranoia and liberation, but it definately was fun. My other half said it was funny cos I was bent over the kitchen counter my nose almost touching the lift "concerntrating"...... with a bamboo skewer in my hand to rip the emulsion just so .

You never know how much you might like it unless you try


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *I seem to be odd, or lucky, or odd*....
> I can handle them as roughly as I want and they seem to stay in tack. :shock:


None of the above. I'd say you just have a great touch. :thumbup: All the more reason to start clawing at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bmovie205 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great work, Kara. Excellent use of a bamboo skewer  

Toby


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice touch of surrealism. 

A clock is missing.


----------



## anua (Dec 14, 2005)

great one , bella!-)))


----------



## photo gal (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow...That is very cool!  I wish I could do that!


----------

